# Gunky coils



## Acidkill (20/6/19)

Hey guys, need some advice please, on below pic. really gunky coils, I wrapped new coils about 2 weeks ago, I re-wicked on Monday, so 4 days ago. I dont taste anything weird, just opened my deck to have a look and seen they were really gunky. Vaping at 70 watts.
Thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (20/6/19)

too much sweetener in your juice. Whenever I vape commercial sweet juices this is what happens to my coils. No problem is I only vape my DIY juices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## vicTor (20/6/19)

gunking is juice type dependent unfortunately

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Jengz (20/6/19)

Acidkill said:


> Hey guys, need some advice please, on below pic. really gunky coils, I wrapped new coils about 2 weeks ago, I re-wicked on Monday, so 4 days ago. I dont taste anything weird, just opened my deck to have a look and seen they were really gunky. Vaping at 70 watts.
> Thanks in advance
> View attachment 169849


Yoh! And you don't taste anything weird? Junne daais mos anneste

Reactions: Funny 8 | Dislike 1


----------



## Resistance (20/6/19)

dont know what juice your vaping bro but clean it, rewick and monitor every few hours

I


Acidkill said:


> Hey guys, need some advice please, on below pic. really gunky coils, I wrapped new coils about 2 weeks ago, I re-wicked on Monday, so 4 days ago. I dont taste anything weird, just opened my deck to have a look and seen they were really gunky. Vaping at 70 watts.
> Thanks in advance
> View attachment 169849

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wimmas (20/6/19)

Irrespective of your juice the coils and cotton will eventually go black and need a rewick.

The diy'ers (I partially vape diy juice) will condemn the juices you vape, but each has his or her poisen.

It's just maintenance, that's all. Diy and spend thousands of rands for a handful of good recipes, then rewick once a week. Or buy your favorite commercial juice with 99.9% sweetener and rewick every 3 days, whatever makes you happy! 

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## vicTor (21/6/19)

wait till you try NET juice, yoh !

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Acidkill (21/6/19)

Resistance said:


> dont know what juice your vaping bro but clean it, rewick and monitor every few hours
> 
> I


I have been using the following juices of late...mr hardwicks, nasty juice, jam monster, generally juices i have been buying at vape king

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Acidkill (21/6/19)

Wimmas said:


> Irrespective of your juice the coils and cotton will eventually go black and need a rewick.
> 
> The diy'ers (I partially vape diy juice) will condemn the juices you vape, but each has his or her poisen.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice, will just keep an eye on it


----------



## CMMACKEM (21/6/19)

Acidkill said:


> I have been using the following juices of late...mr hardwicks, nasty juice, jam monster, generally juices i have been buying at vape king



It is the Jam Monster(Most probably)or Nasty. When will juice makers realise you do not need to load sweetener to make the juice sweet and tasty. There are other techniques.

I bought some OFE a three years ago from VK and it crystallized on my sub ohm tank coils...it was that bad.


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (21/6/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> It is the Jam Monster(Most probably)or Nasty. When will juice makers realise you do not need to load sweetener to make the juice sweet and tasty. There are other techniques.
> 
> I bought some OFE a three years ago from VK and it crystallized on my sub ohm tank coils...it was that bad.



Jam Monster (Blueberry & Strawberry at least) are actually kind(ish) to your cotton and coils. I've been vaping my Strawberry Jam Monster for the last week (PYRO V2 RDTA - dual coil @ 65w) and I've got a lot of life left in the wick.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (21/6/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Jam Monster (Blueberry & Strawberry at least) are actually kind(ish) to your cotton and coils. I've been vaping my Strawberry Jam Monster for the last week (PYRO V2 RDTA - dual coil @ 65w) and I've got a lot of life left in the wick.



Hmmm, the grape and blueberry definitely gunked up my coils and cotton. Thankfully I dry burn the coils and scrape off the gunk and good as new. I only then used Jam Monster when I was about to change cotton. It is bad but not as bad as some others.

SSFC DNA Coils @ .09ohm 120w


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (21/6/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> Hmmm, the grape and blueberry definitely gunked up my coils and cotton. Thankfully I dry burn the coils and scrape off the gunk and good as new. I only then used Jam Monster when I was about to change cotton. It is bad but not as bad as some others.
> 
> SSFC DNA Coils @ .09ohm 120w



Once I've removed the cotton and fired the coil once or twice I open a tap slightly and wet the warm coil. I've found that that removes all the residue that would have been left over.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ddk1979 (21/6/19)

I use these brushes to clean the inside of coils

https://www.fasttech.com/p/4612200




.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (21/6/19)

Acidkill said:


> I have been using the following juices of late...mr hardwicks, nasty juice, jam monster, generally juices i have been buying at vape king



Other thing,like to vape my cotton semi dry.
it seems the flavour is better that way.
it looks like your doing the same thing,but vaping it too dry.that's when things start to 'brand vas'

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

